# اقسام الليل عند اليهود والرومان_الساعة او التوقيت فى العهد الجديد



## bant el mase7 (10 مايو 2010)

*أقسام اليل عند اليهود والرومان*​*أولاً* *: **أقسام الليل عند اليهود*

*الهزيع* *الأول** - **المساء* *( **من* *6 **- **10 **ليلاً** ) **مر13: 35 ؛ لو 24 : 29 ؛ يو 6**: 16*
*الهزيع الثاني** - **نصف الليل** ( **من* *10 **- **2 **بعد منتصف اليل** ) **مر 13: 35 ؛ لو 11: 5 ؛ أع 16: 25*
*الهزيع الثالث** - **صياح الديك** ( **من* *2 **- **6 **فجراً** ) **مر 13: 35 ؛ مر 14 72 ؛ يو 13** : 28*

*ثانياً* *: **أقسام الليل عند الرومان* 

*الهزيع الأول** ( **6 **- **9 **ليلاً** )*
*الهزيع الثاني** ( **9 **- **12 **منتصف الليل** ) **لو 12**: 38*
*الهزيع الثالث** ( **12 **- **2 **بعد منتصف الليل** )* *لو 12**: 38*
*الهزيع الرابع** ( **2 **- **6 **فجراً** ) **مت 15: 25 ؛ مر 6**: 48*
*الساعة في العهد الجديد** - **الساعة اليوم** - **شواهد كتابية** - **عدد* *المرات*​
*الثالثة* *= **التاسعة صباحاً* *( **مت 20: 3 ؛ مر 15: 25 ؛ أع 2: 15** ) **ذُكرت 3 مرات**

**السادسة* *= **الثانية عشر ظهراً** ( **مت 20: 5 ؛ مر 15: 33 ؛ لو 23 : 44 ؛* *يو 4: 6 ؛ يو 19: 14 ؛ أع 10: 9** ) **ذُكرت 7* *مرات**

**السايعة* *= **الواحدة ظهراً** ( **يو 4: 52** ) **ذُكرت مرة واحده* *فقط**

**التاسعة* *= **الثالثة عصراً** ( **مت 20: 5 ؛ مت 27: 45 و 46 ؛ مر 15: 33 و 34 ؛* *لو 23: 34 ؛ أع 3: 1 ؛ أع 10: 3 و 30** )* *ذكرت 9* *مرات**

**العاشرة* *= **الرابعة عصراً** ( **يو 1: 39** ) **ذكرت مرة واحدة* *فقط**

**الحادية عشر** = **الخامسة عصراً* *( **مت 20: 6 و 9** ) **ذكرت* *مرتين**

**الصبح* *= **السادسة صباحاً** ( **مت 20: 1** ) **ذكرت مرة واحدة* *فقط*

*المساء* *= **السادسة* *مساءً** ( **مت 20: 8** ) **ذكرت مرة واحدة* *فقط*
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (11 مايو 2010)

موضوع وتوضيح رائع

شكرا جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------

